# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Handen kloven.

## femmey01

Hallo iedereen.

Ik weet het niet meer en hoop dat er hier iemand is die mij wel kan helpen.

Mijn vriend lijd aan een huidaandoening aan zijn handen. Zijn huid is droog, verkleurd naar rood en een beetje geel ook, met een heel dikke eeltlaag en barst heel vaak open. Wanneer zijn huid open barst lijkt het net een snee van een papier, alleen veel dieper door de dikke eeltlaag en het bloed niet. Wel doet dit hem ontzettend veel pijn. Hij heeft op sommige plekken, zoals boven op zijn wijsvingers geen gevoel meer door deze eelt achtige laag.

Dit is wat we tot nu toe hebben geprobeerd:

We probeerden uien in kokend water. Dan ging hij hier een uur met zijn handen in (wanneer het water natuurlijk was afgekoeld) en dan waren zijn handen lekker zacht. Maar beter werd het niet.

Insmeren met allerlij soorten middelen van aloe vera. Zalfjes, cremes van alles. Er zitten stoffen in die goed voor de huid zijn, maar heeft ook niet geholpen.

Dooie zeezout gebruikt. Daar werden zijn handen heel zacht van, maar doordat het zo erg in de wondjes en sneeen brandde is hij daarmee gestopt.

Calendulan gesmeerd. Mooie zalf, maar hielp ook niet.

Ook gebruikte hij een agressievere zalf waarvan ik de naam niet meer weet. Wat er eigenlijk gebeurde was dat het de dooie huid afbrak zodat deze makkelijk weg te krabben was, maar op een gezonde huid kan het brandwonden veroorzaken. Na dit een week te hebben gebruikt was de huid wel weer in wat betere staat, maar hij moest stoppen omdat het spul heel gemeen was.

We probeerden klei van Argilez, iets wat gifstoffen uit de huid trekt. Klei schijnt tegen van alles te helpen. Ook nu werden zijn handen zachter en kon hij de dikke eeltlaag er af halen, maar zonder genezing.

Er zijn honderden soorten speciale zeep die goed zijn voor de huid, gemaakt van alleen maar natuurlijke ingredienten. Ook hier werd zijn huid zachter van, maar het probleem hiermee is, net als met al het andere wat we probeerden, dat zijn handen niet genezen. Zelfs als het bijna weg leek te zijn kon het op heet raarste moment weer keihard terug komen.

We zijn natuurlijk ook naar de dokter gegaan, maar er moeten dan tests komen die wij gewoon niet kunnen betalen. En dat is alleen maar om er achter te komen wat het uberhaubt echt is. Hij heeft eenmaal medicijnen meegekregen die brandwondjes veroorzaakten, dus meteen weer gestopt.

Wat helemaal vervelend is, is dat het binnenkort weer erger gaat worden door de kou in de winter.

's nachts smeert hij zijn handen in met vaseline en slaapt met speciale handschoenen om zo zijn handen vochtig en gesmeerd te houden. Als hij dit niet doet zijn zijn handen de volgende dag net leer en barsten ze aan alle kanten open. Soms lopen de sneeen zelfs kriskras door elkaar. Hij vermeid zoveel mogelijk contact met water als hij geen speciale zeep heeft om zijn handen te wassen omdat dit ook hele nare gevolgen kan hebben.

We hebben al zo veel geprobeerd, weet iemand anders misschien een oplossing? Ik denk dat vragen om een geneesmiddel vragen om een wonder is, maar ik wil iets hebben wat op zijn minst de pijn weg neemt en er voor zorgd dat zijn huid niet meer om niks open barst. Dankjulliewel, en veel liefs,
Femke

----------

